# 3 Relais über Com-Port schalten



## BastardOp (10. April 2005)

Hallo
also ich bin newbee was C7C++ angeht. Ich würde jedoch gern über den Com-Port 3 Relais schalten. Hab mir gedacht dass dies ja nicht so schwer sein dürfte da ich ja nur an 3 leitungen sagen muss ob da strm fliest oder nicht(fals dieser Ansatz falsch ist  berichtig mich bitte). Nun wollte ich gern wissen wie sich das mit c oder auch C++ realisieren lässt. Also iwe gesagt bin noch newbee.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.

MfG
BastardOp


----------



## Tobias K. (10. April 2005)

moin


Wenn du es so einfach haben willst, solltest du nicht den COM Port in betracht ziehen!
Sondern eher der Drucker Port.

Du kannst allerdings auch nciht einfach ein Relais anschliessen, und ein Signal geben, dann müsstest du dir danach wohl ein neues Mainboard kaufen....

Das Thema wurde hier schon mal besprochen und SChaltplane gibt es genug im Internet. Oder du holst dir von z.B. Conrad ne Relaiskarte, sollte für dich das einfachste sein wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## BastardOp (10. April 2005)

meinte wegen auch druckerport aber warum schrotte ich das MB wann ich einfach das relais über das signal des porst schließe ich dadurch lasse oich doch keine anderen spannungen in das board wenn ich im physik unterricht nicht alzu doll gepennt habe müsste es doch so sein oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (10. April 2005)

moin


Ja aber dadurch wird höchstwarscheinlich zuviel Strom verbraucht.
LEDs kannst du ohne Gefahr anschliessen, aber da hörts auch schon auf.

Alles andere solltest du per Transistor und externer Spannungsversorgung betreiben.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tasm-Devil (11. April 2005)

das in thema für mich 

Antwort kommt später (ich bin grad in de schul)


----------



## Tobias K. (11. April 2005)

moin


Hier habe ich Beschrieben wie man das K8056 von Velleman über den ComPort ansteuert: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199872.html


Die Seite scheint auch noch ganz gut zu sein: http://www.dl4cu.de/rel.html
Ist im Prinzip das selbe wie die K8056.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tasm-Devil (12. April 2005)

Also ich hab hier mal n paar beispiele für com und lpt port

  Com-port Ampel (alle drei Ausgänge)
http://home.arcor.de/d.pascal/Programme/Ampelschaltung ComPort.zip

  LPT Port
http://home.arcor.de/d.pascal/Programme/Mein kleines LPT-Test-Programm.zip
http://home.arcor.de/d.pascal/Programme/inpout32.zip
  (owered by inpout.dll)

 Wenn du keinen Borland C++ Builder Benutzt, denk ich wird es nicht so schwer sein es zu kopieren.

 Drei Relais is aber so ne sache. Weil du das dritte Relais über den TxD ansprechen musst und das is ja ne Datenleitung. Also musst du noch stabilisieren.

 Ich könnte hier noch mehr schreiben aber das würde diese Antwort jetzt sprengen.

 Aber ein Bild möchte ich dir noch zeigen. Es zeigt wie du das Relais anzuschließen hast (ich hoffe du kennst dich gut mit Elektrotechnik aus), denn der Strom aus dem seriellen und parallen port reicht bei den meisten Relais nicht zu schalten aus.

http://www.o-bizz.de/qbtuts/com-port/image145.gif

 ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Tasm-Devil (15. April 2005)

ist deine frage damit schon beantwortet?


----------



## ProgFreak (26. Februar 2006)

Warum man ein Relai nicht direkt an ein MB aschließen kann hat noch einen weiteren Grund. Durch den schnellen Abfall des Stromes in dem Reley wenn es ausgeschaltet wird, entsteht eine hohe Induktionsspannung (teilweise über 2000V) und normalerweise vertragen das Mb nicht soo gut.
In dem Schaltplan von oben ist extra eine so genannte  ByPass diode mit eingebaut die die Induktionsspannung sozusagen überbrückt.


----------

